# VRT SRI-build thread: show your homebuild sri's



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I decided to try and build my own, i'd like to see some more homebuild SRI's.


Now first of all, i don't know if mine is gonna work properly, but im gonna try it.
I build in some runner compensation, because i figured some is better then none.
Constructive comments are verry much welcome!!


This is what i'm running atm.:










Runners are almost none existent...Yeah my car runs and makes a bucket load of power, but my intake is also far from ideal.


This is what i build so far:

Fitting stacks:









Stacks:









+ Tagged into place:









Cut a 4inch pipe:









Angle grinder time, cut the pipe open:









tagging it :

















Weld it:

























Other side:

















Stacks in the plenum(can still fit my hand in between the longer stacks and the plenum):









Endplate + brushed:


















This is my first try, cost me about $50 on material, so it's worth the try.
I'm having my doubts if it's gonna work with the stacks inside the plenum, but... it's kinda the same as what you see on a ITB-setup with airbox.

I'm planning on making a dyno run with my old sri and my own, + keeping a close eye on my plugs + afr's.

Share your thoughts!


----------



## maxcharger (May 29, 2009)

i like this alot where did you get the v stacks from and what size im building a n/a mani so im probally gana use a bigger plenam but this looks good


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

my home built one with home build flange


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

@pimS: 

May be I'm wrong but don't you think that you put the longer stacks on wrong bank(1, 3 , 5) of cylinders?


----------



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

pimS said:


> I decided to try and build my own, i'd like to see some more homebuild SRI's.
> 
> 
> Now first of all, i don't know if mine is gonna work properly, but im gonna try it.
> ...


looks really clean and well made have you tested it yet? do you think the velocity stacks are not hindering the flow a little? looks awsome though man


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Nicely done. Hope the dyno shows an improvement over your current setup. :thumbup:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

cool looking mani :thumbup::thumbup:

post results


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Guys,
can't believe you don't see the fault here. First cyl stack has to be short, second cyl - long!!?? Man, that's awfully wrong build but nice indeed. Better run the SRI from the first photo.

Here's the right way:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

ohh nice catch ^^^


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

couple of mine here , first vr6 12v 









then a 24v








then a quick chop and weld up on a stock vr6 manifold


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

vr-vagman said:


> Guys,
> can't believe you don't see the fault here. First cyl stack has to be short, second cyl - long!!?? Man, that's awfully wrong build but nice indeed. Better run the SRI from the first photo.


Lol, good catch. Believe it or not, this isn't the first time this has happened. I contracted a machinist to CNC a plate for an intake manifold my brother (a honda/evo fabricator) was building for a friend with a vr6. The machinist some how inverted the part files I had sent him, so when my brother went to assemble and weld up the manifold it came out with the runner compensation on the opposite cylinders. He called me one day when he was very confused, but I assured him that it was correct (without seeing pictures) so he welded it up as it was. He was pretty furious when he sent me pictures and I explained what happened. :laugh:

Pims, it looks like you guys did good work... just need to be more careful with the details. I'd be curious to hear what kind of difficulty (if any) you have with the plenum sealing to the lower flange. It seems like it might be problematic, especially after welding/warping, since the runners and plenum will want to expand at different rates.


----------



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

gasket and silicon would easy be enough to seal it


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

mice manifolds:thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

vr-vagman said:


> Guys,
> can't believe you don't see the fault here. First cyl stack has to be short, second cyl - long!!?? Man, that's awfully wrong build but nice indeed. Better run the SRI from the first photo.


well **** me....guess i was a sleep:screwy::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
I'm going to cut it open again tomorrow



leebro61 said:


> Lol, good catch. Believe it or not, this isn't the first time this has happened. I contracted a machinist to CNC a plate for an intake manifold my brother (a honda/evo fabricator) was building for a friend with a vr6. The machinist some how inverted the part files I had sent him, so when my brother went to assemble and weld up the manifold it came out with the runner compensation on the opposite cylinders. He called me one day when he was very confused, but I assured him that it was correct (without seeing pictures) so he welded it up as it was. He was pretty furious when he sent me pictures and I explained what happened. :laugh:
> 
> Pims, it looks like you guys did good work... just need to be more careful with the details. I'd be curious to hear what kind of difficulty (if any) you have with the plenum sealing to the lower flange. It seems like it might be problematic, especially after welding/warping, since the runners and plenum will want to expand at different rates.


I'm going to ask my collegue to mill it flat on his cnc bench. Should solve the problem of the plate twisten from the welding, thuss creating a good seal.

I'm in doubt on switching to a passenger side TB, and i have some other ideas going to improve airflow past the stacks


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

pimS said:


> well **** me....guess i was a sleep:screwy::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> I'm going to cut it open again tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna try to improve my stack template so that the edge curles backwards.
I'll have to heat the pipe up before i press it into shape otherpise it'l crack open. I'm also about 90% sure that i'm going to build a passenger side TB for my car, i'd only have to worry about my belt tensioner. My Climatronic is still in the car, and i'm not planning on deleting it, but this gives a lot of fitment issues on the drivers side.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

Im looking for some one to make one


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

1LIFEtoDuB said:


> Im looking for some one to make one


to make what? sri with drivers side tb?


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ yes


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

1LIFEtoDuB said:


> ^^ yes


x2


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Keep an eye out for this thread, who knows what will come out of it


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

leebro61 said:


> Lol, good catch. Believe it or not, this isn't the first time this has happened. I contracted a machinist to CNC a plate for an intake manifold my brother (a honda/evo fabricator) was building for a friend with a vr6. The machinist some how inverted the part files I had sent him, so when my brother went to assemble and weld up the manifold it came out with the runner compensation on the opposite cylinders. He called me one day when he was very confused, but I assured him that it was correct (without seeing pictures) so he welded it up as it was. He was pretty furious when he sent me pictures and I explained what happened. :laugh:


LOL, I'm the friend of Derek's that is the "friend with the VR6". I told Jesse (leebro's brother) that I'd take it the way it is so I could mock up some other stuff. When the car goes to paint here in a month or so I'm gonna drop it off with him. He called me when he realized what happened and sounded so frustrated. The few people that have seen it are amazed at the welds. Your brother has skill:thumbup:


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

dose it really matter regards runner sizes,
compaired to a stock vr6 manifold they look mutch longer then what most guys are useing, 
ive tryed a stock manifold over a tube manifold with no runner lengths both pull and hold 20psi couldnt personaly feel any differnce 

if someone has the correct lengths which are suposed to be used maybe usefull fr the 12v/24v engines


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

watching
opcorn:


----------



## RAREgtI97 (Nov 18, 2008)

nice thread thinkin about building me onebut were didyou buy the stacks or did you make them? and the thick rectangle plenum plate?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

just made another for my mk5 r32 turbo engine from scratch , not bought custom parts just plain simple diyhad to be made this way due to it been tight for room in a 4wd mk1 caddy ,
















also made this currantly runing in my mk1 vr6 t 4wd







heat treated alloy


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes i made the stacks my self.
And for the thick plate i just took a big slab of SS and drilled the holes in them.

I gotta get going on this thing again, haven't done anything with it yet after cutting in my finger with an angle grinder.


----------



## matty16v (Aug 14, 2009)

i was looking to make one for my aba motor and was looking for some info on specs and stuff.if anyone can help shoot me a pm....


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

SWEET!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Ive built a few different versions, always looking to try new ideas... some were succesfull, some sucked balls! 
Enjoy....
















































































Here was a total failure... Using RMR stacks and injector bungs, i made everything else... 








































My current set up:
























































































Another failure.... Still waiting for a reply email to resolve the situation!
















maybe the third one i ever made... 
















































Another failure...


----------

